# ABHC 2016 (NEW VENUE) - 27-28 August - Sheffield, UK



## Evan Liu (Jul 6, 2016)

ABHC 2016 will be held at The Edge, Sheffield on the 27th-28th August 2016. This is NOT the same venue as the previous ABHCs / WGCs. Registration is already open and there is no competitor limit (for now).

WCA 
UKCA

http://www.ukca.org/competitions/upcoming-competitions/abhc-2016


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 6, 2016)

Excellent


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 6, 2016)

Not a good weekend for me unfortunately... 

but you never know.


----------



## ronaldm (Jul 7, 2016)

Ahhw yeah, I'll be there


----------



## Camilo Chapman (Jul 7, 2016)

Does anyone know any good hotels under £50 around the venue?
Thanks


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jul 18, 2016)

Camilo Chapman said:


> Does anyone know any good hotels under £50 around the venue?
> Thanks



There are rooms at Endcliffe Student Village (£44) as advised on the UKCA page. I would note that the page where you enter credit card details for this isn't fully secure.


----------



## Camilo Chapman (Jul 28, 2016)

hi can i please be added to do 5x5. My name is camilo chapman.
thanks.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 28, 2016)

Camilo Chapman said:


> hi can i please be added to do 5x5. My name is camilo chapman.
> thanks.


Done!


----------



## Camilo Chapman (Jul 28, 2016)

ryanj92 said:


> Done!


thanks


----------



## ronaldm (Aug 1, 2016)

Time for goals:
Clock PB single and avg
Sub-30 3x3 avg
OH avg PB
Get a 4x4 time that isn't DNFed because of hard cut
Have fun


----------



## Berd (Aug 5, 2016)

Ahhh gonna have to pull out of this one, I'm still in france. Good luck to everyone and hopefully someone on the waiting list can go now!


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 5, 2016)

Berd said:


> Ahhh gonna have to pull out of this one, I'm still in france. Good luck to everyone and hopefully someone on the waiting list can go now!


That's unfortunate, I've deleted your registration. Have fun in France! There isn't actually a waiting list / competitor limit though.


----------



## Berd (Aug 5, 2016)

Evan Liu said:


> That's unfortunate, I've deleted your registration. Have fun in France! There isn't actually a waiting list / competitor limit though.


Thank you! Ahhh bless the large venues eh?


----------



## confusedcuber (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi, could you remove me (Benjamin Allport) as well please. sorry just a bit far when I can go to the Guilford one instead.


----------



## Alex holt (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi Ryan
Could you add me to MBld, please
2015Holt02
Alex Holt
Thanks


----------



## Alex holt (Aug 15, 2016)

Is anyone going to be at the station at around 8.30 and is willing to share a cab fare with me?


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 15, 2016)

confusedcuber said:


> Hi, could you remove me (Benjamin Allport) as well please. sorry just a bit far when I can go to the Guilford one instead.





Alex holt said:


> Hi Ryan
> Could you add me to MBld, please
> 2015Holt02
> Alex Holt
> Thanks


Both done.


----------



## Alex holt (Aug 15, 2016)

Evan Liu said:


> Both done.


Cheers Evan!


----------



## chungdavi (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi, I can't make it to the competition due to some schedule clashing. So I would like to withdraw my registration for ABHC 2016. Thanks.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Aug 19, 2016)

Anybody willing to share a hotel room? Kinda completely forgot to book one until now.


----------



## ronaldm (Aug 19, 2016)

Sorry guys, won't be able to make this one :C Please remove me from the reg list.

Have a good time y'all though!


----------



## Joe Ewbank (Aug 20, 2016)

Sorry, but can you please remove me from the registration list, as I am away that week for a holiday in Cornwall. Hope everyone has a great time!
Thanks, Joe Ewbank


----------



## newtonbase (Aug 20, 2016)

I'm afraid I can't go either. Please take me off the list. See you all at Guildford. 
Mark Adams 2015ADAM03


----------



## Camilo Chapman (Aug 21, 2016)

Joe Ewbank said:


> Sorry, but can you please remove me from the registration list, as I am away that week for a holiday in Cornwall. Hope everyone has a great time!
> Thanks, Joe Ewbank



oh, I was hoping to see you there Joe. Maybe guildford open 2016.
Camilo

P.S: HWS


----------



## Joe Ewbank (Aug 22, 2016)

Camilo Chapman said:


> oh, I was hoping to see you there Joe. Maybe guildford open 2016.
> Camio
> 
> P.S: HWS


Oh don't worry, I'll will be going to guildford open 2016


----------



## CHJ (Aug 22, 2016)

Am looking for a place to sleep and/or someone to share a room with.
unfortunately had to leave this till late


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 24, 2016)

I have a clock to sell! Bought it a while back, finally had time to fix it up.

I just filmed a quick 7.21 average of 12 (inc 6.72 ao5) using it, so you know a decent average is capable on it!

I'm hoping to get £17 for it (they're about 10-12 on ebay and i'm sure i've put 5-7 of work into it), message me if you're interested 

edit: sold!


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm selling a Cong's Design MeiYu 4x4. It's lubricated and had a few solves done on it, but I already have a very very good AoSu so it's not for me. £10 and it's yours, if you want to reserve it better message me.


----------



## TheSpeedCuber890 (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi there,

I'm so sorry but I have just realised that there is something clashing with the bank holiday competition and unfortunately I cannot make it. I am really sorry for sending this really late  .


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Aug 25, 2016)

Selling a whole buncha' stuff! Do let me know if you fancy anything.

Edit: All gone! Thank you to everyone who brought something!


----------



## shadowslice e (Aug 25, 2016)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Selling a whole buncha' stuff! Do let me know if you fancy anything.
> 
> *Dayan 2x2*: £5.00. Former main, well broken in and set up, with my sticker scheme
> *YJ YuPo* 2x2: £1.50. Former main, well broken in and Set up, with my sticker scheme
> ...


Now I"m even more miffed I can't go  even beyond just the fact I haven't been able to get to a comp in over a year now :/


----------



## Ollie (Aug 26, 2016)

We're at a Wetherspoons called The Sheaf Island, come hither


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Aug 28, 2016)

Had a lovely time, thanks to the organisers and delegates for hosting, and special thanks to anyone who brought anything I was selling!


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 28, 2016)

Yeah another great comp. Thanks Ryan and the UKCA team!


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 29, 2016)

Results are up. Thanks Evan for doing that so promptly!


----------



## sam596 (Aug 29, 2016)

Awesome comp guys really enjoyed every moment of it (except Pyra )

See you all next year, I'm going to Portugal for a year, so I won't be at any comps for a while.


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks for coming, everybody! I did way too many things last week so by Friday I was feeling ridiculously stressed, but having you guys around was an awesome return on some of that effort.

Thanks so much to everyone (particularly Adam, Daniel, James and Evan) who kept the comp running smoothly all weekend - we were far ahead of schedule so much!

a few DYK's:
- venue was good but we probably could use more tables next time?
- and it was too warm with the AC off but too cold with it on?
- 7.10 clock average, gradually closing the gap between 1st and 2nd best UK averages?
- adam tried very hard to make sure we had 16 people competing in clock so that we could have 3 rounds? <3
- so many 'words ending in' sporcle quizzes played on saturday night?
- gg callum goodyear for beating my first round mega PB's in the final?
- beat overall PB for 5x5x5 by ~7 seconds!?!?! i need to turn fast more often?
- first comp in a while where i haven't accidentally sat in the competitors seat when i'm meant to be judging someone?
- last solve of the weekend was a PB?


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 1, 2016)

A bit late:

DYK: Rowan.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 3, 2016)

Robert-Y said:


> DYK: Rowan.



<3 Escher


----------



## Escher (Sep 4, 2016)

Kirjava said:


> <3 Escher



Ohi <3 

Registered for UKC, let's hope I can increase my current rate of 2/5 decent 3x3 solves per round to 3/5.


----------

